# una bici para la ruta de los conquistadores



## el_novato (Aug 16, 2010)

me acabo de inscribir a la ruta de los conquistadores 

al parecer mi trek 8500 no esta a la altura del reto la mayoría de los ciclistas que ya la han hecho me dicen que cambia a una 29 de doble suspensión en vista de los gastos que se aproximan el presupuseto esta limitado 

que me recomiendan he estado ciendo la trek rumblefish


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Para mi lo ideal en ese uso sería la Niner Jet 9 RDO; Súper liviana y 100mm de suspensión. Quizá no está en el presupuesto que buscas. Otra opción puede ser la Santa Cruz Tallboy, también con 100mm de suspensión. Las dos vienen en carbón o en aluminio.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

el_novato said:


> me acabo de inscribir a la ruta de los conquistadores
> 
> al parecer mi trek 8500 no esta a la altura del reto la mayoría de los ciclistas que ya la han hecho me dicen que cambia a una 29 de doble suspensión en vista de los gastos que se aproximan el presupuseto esta limitado
> 
> que me recomiendan he estado ciendo la trek rumblefish


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimado novato :

Si tu Trek 8500 está en buenas condiciones y los componentes también ... con esa bici tienes para la ruta .

Tengo amigos que la han hecho y me han comentado que como en toda carrera ves bicis muy variadas , en esa durísima competición lo mas importante es el ciclista , me han comentado que ciclistas en excelentes y muy finas bicis las han dado y locales en bicis de nivel medio la hacen bastante bien .

Si ya te has inscrito en esa competencia es porque cuentas con una condición física excelente y todavía tienes un muy buen tiempo para prepararte a conciencia .El reto es adaptarse a las condiciones y sobre todo a la tremenda humedad .

Regresando al tema de las bicis , una doble de buena calidad y SOBRE TODO DE MUY BUEN DESEMPEÑO DE LA SUSPENSION TRASERA en rodada 29 te va a costar no menos de 35 a 40 mil pesos , la Trek Rumble Fish que mencionas debe andar por ahí de los 40 mil pesitos o mas .

Dado como mencionas que tu presupuesto es limitado yo te recomendaría que si tu deseo es rodar en una 29 considero que lo mejor sería invertir tu dinero en una 29 hardtail de calidad que en una full 29 entry level , desde mi punto de vista es mejor una hardtail de muy buen nivel que una doble de nivel bajo ya sea 26, 29 y puntos intermedios ja ja ja .

Algunas opciones de hardtails baratas en rodada 29 serían la Sp .Stumpjumper HT Comp 29 o la Santacruz High Ball en aluminio , en doble suspensión una opción bastante interesante sería la SC Superlight 29 con las tres B´s ....bueno .....cuando esté a la venta en unas cuantas semanas.

Saludos 
the last biker


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

novato,

si importa la bici, aunque yo no la haria con una 29 si no tienes un 22t adelante, las subidas son severas el primer dia, y este año sera de tres dias, asi que las etapas son mas largas, llevate el mejor asiento que encuentres, el mejor, fitea la bici, que este bien calculadita en cuanto a geometria, el primer dia requeriras tres anforas, los siguientes osn de dos anforas, lleva cadena nueva, un buen cassete, la patita del desviador trasero, unas llantas nuevas, lo que aprendi es que las mas delgadas se paran un metro despues que las mas gordas al llenarse de lodo, asi que llevate con las que ruedes mejor, recuerda que en las llantas las gordas te dan mas suspension para que te duela menos el cul..., ah! unas calcetas de compresion, paga el masaje, se ocupa mucho, el mejor bib o culote que tengas (sin albur, jajaja) usa crema para el cu..tis esa que se embarra en el bib o chamois o como le digas, unos zapatilas comodads pues habra que caminar en el dia uno, llevate un botecito de aceite porque en cada rio hay que echarle tantito, aveces te dan ahi pero no es muy bueno, el que jala mejor se llama chain-L jaja como el perfume, viendolo bien, hay etapas muuuy tecnicas que la 26 se me hace que jala mejor, y aunque todos digan que la 29 sube mas rapido, yo tengo las dos y la 26 sigue subiendo mas duro, llevate algo de musica, unas buenas pastillas de minerales, ah! recuerda que ahi veras a todos llorando por su mama! 

ahh! la 29" se llenaria mas de lodo que la 26"....

estamos entrenando para portugal ahora, asi que si te quieres juntar con la raza mandame un pm y te invitamos a las rodadas

exito!! y entrena mucho!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

MarcoL said:


> ...... viendolo bien, hay etapas muuuy tecnicas que *la 26 se me hace que jala mejor,* y aunque todos digan que la 29 sube ma qs rapido, yo tengo las dos y *la 26 sigue subiendo mas duro...*
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> a huev....ejem..ejem..que diga ....agüelita de Batman ...:thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Todavia tengo por ahi en mi casa una Mountain Bike Action donde venian dos chavos que corrieron La Ruta. Uno fue el ganador y el otro fue el ganador de una categoria inferior.

Los dos llevaban Epics S-Works. El ganador de la General llevaba la 26 y el otro la 29.

Moraleja... preparate para la madrina, que tu preparacion fisica y logistica va a ser mas importante que la cleta.

Ve con una bici con la que estes bien familiarizado, una carrera grande como esa es el peor momento para experimentar.

Exitos!


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

frm bike 8hp full 29er.:thumbsup: con esa la haces

si la quieres 26: msc koncept.:thumbsup:


----------



## el_novato (Aug 16, 2010)

Necesito mas información es una marca ?


----------



## kromat (Apr 8, 2012)

Que cantidad de Kilometros son? Yo la estaría corriendo en una TREK 3series con todo el equipo en XTR Trail, no se la ruta, pero no creo que tenga problema o si?


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

Yo use epic s works tambien, llevate lo mas ligero que tengas, pero que resista, dia uno son si mal no recuerdo de 120 a 140 kms con una elevacion acumulada de 3500 o 4000 metros, mucho lodo especialmente en el punto de avituallamiento 2 es decir carara, vete muy flaco en peso, carga solo lo necesario, usa una bici buena, que la conozcas y con un cassete y un payaso 22t , pues la piernas duelen, y lo ocuparas, mucho entreno, ninguna bici reemplaza el entrenamiento, ninguna pastilla convierte una mula en un caballo de carreras asi que entrenamiento y dieta!!


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

el_novato said:


> Necesito mas información es una marca ?


http://http://www.mscbikes.com/bikes.php?tipo=3&modeloactual=KONCEPT+CARBON+RR

http://http://www.frmbike.biz/index.php?route=product/category&path=69_103_115


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

que pasa Novato,

Como te fue finalmente en la ruta? si la terminaste?? Que bici te llevaste??


----------



## el_novato (Aug 16, 2010)

corri con una scott genius ltd de carbon 
una chulada de manejo y me encana su peso 

me fue bien termine en tiempo de calificacion los tres dias quede como en 300 de 500


----------

